# Android Cigar App?



## KS-Derek (Oct 4, 2013)

Okay I'm officially stumped. I'm having troubles finding a "good" cigar app for Android.

Here's what I'm looking for that sounds so simple:


Running Humidor Inventory -- You enter your initial enventory and once you tell the app you smoked a cigar it removes it from your inventory
Rating System -- Allows you to rate the cigar on a 1-5 scale, write a few comments, and maybe even add a picture
Social Connect -- Allows people you have "friended" to see your ratings and reviews

If you've ever used "untappd" for beer I'm basically looking for the cigar version of it. I've tried out a few apps so far but none that allow inventory control AND ratings in the same app, well there was one but you basically had to type out a 1 page report on your review before it would accept it.

If it doesn't exist I might just have to create it myself, but I haven't coded for droid since my freshman year of college, so don't hold your breath.

Anyone know of a good one I haven't found yet? I keep thinking surely there has to be one?


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

There are few that come close on iOS but as recent Android convert... I too have been disappointed.
The CigarGeeks app is pretty good, but haven't brought myself to buy it AGAIN (I paid for it on iOS)


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

ALso check this out... 
seems like a cool idea, though not really what you were thinking.

Best Cigar App for iPhone or Android


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Ive been using cigar boss.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Ditto Cigar Boss.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I like cigar geek, but it does not have exactly what you are looking for. Its good for inventory and ratings but no social.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

I like Cigar Geeks for the inventory, especially because it syncs with the website. It is seriously lacking in the rating area. You have to enter way to much. I'd like just a personal rating like you, where I can give it a 1-5 and a couple quick notes to jog my memory when I look back on it later.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have been using Stogie Rate, and decided to give Cigar Geeks a try. The online site and forum were a good, but I think the app was lacking compared to Stogie Rate. With trying to use it over a few days, I don't think the database is as expansive, and not having a rating system which has look and feel, flavor and aroma, burn and construction, along with an overall score was a negative. Also, trying to upload or manually enter my current smokes (200+) contained in two humidors, would have taken too long to accomplish, so I deleted the app and decided to stick with Stogie Rate.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Stogie Rate looks interesting. Unfortunately there is no android version and the desktop and mobile versions don't seem to sync with each other (but you can import and export).


----------



## KS-Derek (Oct 4, 2013)

I installed Cigar Dojo yesterday and got everything setup in it. Seems like everything I need, you can even "check in" at various locations. CD allows you to write you own reviews and share them with your friends, you can even add a pic like I was wanting. I'll keep using it for a while and update you all in a few weeks to see if my opinion has changed.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

I use "Rate My Cigar" to keep track of what I smoke. Although a paid app, I don't recommend until it's been updated. The developer seems slow and hasn't updated in awhile.


----------



## Matt1986 (Sep 20, 2013)

Seems like CigarGeek might be the best bet for what your looking for.


----------

